# Help With Seachem Flourite



## bikie8 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi
I have recently installed seachem flourite in my 10 gallon tank. I rinsed it well, tank clouded some but is now clear. My issue: my plants and other surfaces have residue from the clouding(dust from the flourite I guess). Any ideas on how to clean it off all of my plants?? They have quite a bit on them. Tapping the leaves has removed some but not all.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

If you are able to remove thses plants. Then I would take them out and wash them off in the sink. Then put them back. If not then just keep moving water over them until they are clean. Next time. Make sure you have the water totally cleaned. I did the same thing the first time I used this stuff. Good luck.


----------



## bikie8 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you. It is getting better. I have a snail that goes over the plants sometimes and is getting them clean. I was trying to avoid taking them out as I didnt want to stress the fish anymore, the whole process of putting the flourite in must have been very stressful as it was.


----------



## longtail4711 (Jun 8, 2010)

I would very gently rub the leaves with my fingers to get it off. Maybe just one or two plants at a time so the fish aren't stressed too much.


----------

